# Getting rid of pigeons humanely???



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I have a bit of a problem.I have a bunch of pigeons roosting all over my house!I didn't mind them being there at first but it is getting a bit out of control.There is feces everywhere,all over my driveway,patio,car,even on my windows.I was wondering the best way to get rid of them?I have small children in the house that can get sick playing outside.I counted 26 of them a few day ago.I you had this problem how would you go about handling it?


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Anybody???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They usually only roost on your house if you're feeding them, or feeding songbirds and have feeders out. Do you feed them?


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> They usually only roost on your house if you're feeding them, or feeding songbirds and have feeders out. Do you feed them?


No not all!I have tried several things to try and get them to leave.I have put up one of those fake owls and it has crap all over it.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

I am about ready to break out the air rifle...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Someone in the close vacinity must be feeding, otherwise why are they perching on your roof? Are you close to other houses? Must be something attracting them.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Someone in the close vacinity must be feeding, otherwise why are they perching on your roof? Are you close to other houses? Must be something attracting them.


I have one house directly next to me but no one is living in it.There are some of them living on that one too.LOL I am not to sure what is attracting them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they roosting and nesting there, or just perching there during the day?


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Are they roosting and nesting there, or just perching there during the day?


There are always atleast 3 or 4 on the roof.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So where do you really live PigeonLvr? Knowing your true general geographic location may give us some clues that could assist you with your situation.

Terry


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

An option you may want to consider is OvoControl, the birth control product for pigeons. See the guidance provided by the Humane Society at http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/pigeons/tips/solving_problems_pigeons.html#.Unp9jz3Tmpo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think he wants to feed them in order to give them OvoControl. Just wants them gone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonLvr, have you tried squirting at them with a hose to scare them off, or maybe bouncing a tennis ball near them, not to hit them, but to scare them off the roof? I would think that if you made it scary for them, that they would go else where.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

I live in las vegas.I have tried spraying them with a hose,lighting fireworks off in my driveway,shouting at them,etc etc.I called pest control and they wanted to charge me some crazy price so that ain't happening.They will scatter for a few days but always seem to come back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they nesting there? What is the attraction? Are they on many of the roofs around you?
How long have you lived there, and how long have they been there?


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Are they nesting there? What is the attraction? Are they on many of the roofs around you?
> How long have you lived there, and how long have they been there?


They have been there about a year and I am pretty sure they are nesting.They are on other roofs next to my house but not as many.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, but the only way I can think of, is scaring them away. But if they are on other roofs near you, then they would eventually just come back. I wonder if someone in that area is feeding them.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

I have decided just to shoot a few of em and see if that scares the rest away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a terrible thing to do. Just to get rid of a few birds. Nothing humane about that.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> That's a terrible thing to do. Just to get rid of a few birds. Nothing humane about that.


How so?As long as I get a quick and clean kill should be fine.I have had enough of these things destroying my house.I would much rather shoot them then put poison or something.There was 54 on my house the other just picture the kind of mess that would make.I am going to shoot 5 or 6 of em and see if the rest go away.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PigeonLvr, I do understand your frustration and your desire to have the pigeons go elsewhere. BUT, it is a violation of the forum rules here to discuss killing pigeons by any method. Thus, you've got to stop saying you are going to kill any of them by any method. Failure to do that will get you put on moderation or banned.

Killing a few won't make a bit of difference. You need to figure out what the attraction to your home is and try to minimize whatever that is so the pigeons will go elsewhere.

I'll try to come up with some humane deterrents for you other than those already suggested.

We just had a pretty good sized earthquake here in So Cal, and I need to sign off for now and go check on my birds and animals. I'll be back later.

Terry


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok sorry didn't realize it was against the rules.I have been reading that pigeons in my area are an invasive species along with a few other different birds so it is legal to "take action" and is actually encouraged.I just went out and bought something that should solve the problem atleast temporarily.I will let you guys know what I come up with.


----------



## PigeonLvr (Mar 26, 2014)

I also don't know where the source of the problem is coming from and if I do find it I will most likely not be able to control it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This poster also signed on as 'trollio' and had all posts deleted. 

Sad individual.


----------

